# Cherokee Lake - East TN : Striper / Hybrid fishing



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Saturday, March 10. Fished Cherokee Lake in East Tennessee for striper and hybrid white bass. Lots of action fishing in about 10-20-foot of water using live bait caught that morning on the lake. Late afternoon, active feeding bass pushed bait into small bay, seagulls were surface feeding on the bait too. Hybrids were hitting just about anything in the water. My son scored a good sized hybrid on the flyrod with a white streamer. If anyone is interested in fishing for striped bass and hybrid bass in East Tennessee - email me and, I can point you to some great guides.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Cool! Cherokee is one of my favorite lakes! The last few trips our stripers out numbered the wipers, it is an awesome fishery! It's awesome when non-target fish end up being 5-7lb smallmouths too! Thanks for sharing good trip!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

GREAT PIC'S!!!


----------

